# Leeds, West Yorshire - going abroad?



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi girls

Is there anyone in the Leeds, or West Yorkshire area thinking of going abroad for egg donation?

OR am I alone with this nightmare.

please reply

cb64


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi cb64

We have a thread for ladies in the yorkshire area here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=79953.300 we have had girls have tx abroad hunny - one of the girls has just had her twins after successful tx abroad with donor eggs, come and join us sweetie, we are a friendly bunch 

Hope to see you there xxx

Lots of Love

xxx C xxx


----------



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

hi there

thanks for the message

will go over to that link - I have seen it but thought it was only for those having tx in UK

see you there

cb64


----------

